# pregnant ewe with big green poo?



## Faith Hope (Apr 25, 2013)

I have 3 ewes that are due any day now.  (This is our first experience with lambing, and I helped deliver our first kids from a goat last week.) 

Yesterday, one of our ewes spent the day acting like she was in labor.  She was pawing, nesting, and even what I thought was pushing periodically all day.  She pooped out the most disgusting green poo many times during this.  I was sure she was going to give birth, but she still hasn't.  In fact today she is just sitting around acting somewhat normal.  What is going on?  Is it normal for all that nasty poo to be coming out?  Occasionally there was even some mucusy stuff that came out as well.

Any advice?


----------



## Faith Hope (May 6, 2013)

I thought I would update.  This girl messed around seemingly in and out of labor for a couple of days and finally had 2 darling lambs last week.  She did have a bit of a difficult time.  The first one was stuck, and I had to assist a bit, but it turned out great.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 6, 2013)

Thats awesome!!!!  
Congrats! Did your other ewes have theirs yet?


----------



## Faith Hope (May 6, 2013)

Yes, we had 2 sets of twins that were born last week and one set born this morning that didn't make it.  They are really cute!  They are fun to watch when they run and jump around.


----------

